# Home Field Advantage – Inshore 4-8-2011



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

It is a widely believed notion in the sporting world that a team playing at home has a distinct advantage over their away games. Familiarity with the local venue, plus the benefits of sleeping in one’s own bed the night before and even the support from the fans all purportedly factor into a club’s success or failure. Much of the same can be said about angling and the advantage a fisherman has on their home waters. Local knowledge of all the little nooks and crannies where fish love to hide, paired with an understanding of tidal phases and fish patterns can lead to unrivaled success when all the pieces fall into place, and it was high time I tried my hand at putting that puzzle together once again. [smiley=waiting.gif]


Almost three months had passed since my Gheenoe and I had prowled the backwaters of Flagler County, and during that time we had visited and achieved moderate success within several less familiar areas. : However, the longing for “home” and it’s well-traversed mud flats, narrow creeks and hull-scraping oyster beds finally became too much to bear, so at the cost of a vacation day from work and a half tank of gas, my highsider once again found itself afloat upon the nostalgic waters of Bing’s Landing. [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]









The day called for a mid-morning, negative low tide (my favorite) and I made a beeline past the teeth of an oyster-laden labyrinth, headed for the shallow sandbars that would soon be too skinny to cross. 

















Of course, all the best spots lay beyond the shallows and after poling up to the first one I was quickly rewarded with multiple flounder that were waiting in ambush for any hapless bait to be washed into their hungry maws by the last of the outgoing. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

























After depositing a pair of dinner-size flatties in the cooler, it was time to follow the tide deeper into the marsh and see what other scaly creatures might be lurking beneath the moving waters. I found plenty… [smiley=happy.gif]

































Once the tide reached dead low, it was time to switch tactics and start hunting for reds up shallow in the muddy feeder creeks. It wasn’t long before this little guy was spotted fin-ing its way along a bank, scattering schools of tiny shrimp in the process. 









Within minutes, a second much larger red made an appearance drifting lazily around a murky point, and a carefully placed cast resulted in an instant hook-up followed by a series of exciting runs which I admittedly allowed to go on longer than necessary, just for the joy of it. [smiley=yeah.gif]









By the time I’d spotted, caught and/or broken off a couple more slot reds, I began to think that my pets really had missed me and were throwing a welcome home party, in their own way. I have to say, the gifts were spectacular! [smiley=partyguy.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif]

























No gift receipt needed… 









When the tide came in enough to escape back over the sandbars, the party came to an end and I turned the bow toward the ramp once again.  Only three months ago I was certain my Gheenoe wouldn’t be back to these parts, but I haven’t had the heart to sell her yet. She was built to do exactly what she did today and this was the place she learned to do it. Whether or not the two of us will return to these waters I cannot say, but I hope we do. After all, we’re a team and with a little home field advantage, a winning one at that. 

Tally for the day:
10 Redfish – up to 26”
6 Flounder – 12” to 15”
1 Seatrout
4 Bluefish
Assorted trash, but all fun.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the reds dude  so i take it that you are no longer living in that area ??


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> nice work on the reds dude   *so i take it that you are no longer living in that area* ??


I never did. My in-laws' place is on the water just south of Bing's. Up until 3 months ago I kept my boat on their dock, so all the surrounding area is what I consider my "home" waters.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Now I really regret being actually sick that day. It looks like I missed quite a fun trip. On the brighter side, I did manage 3 bluegills and one small bass on my new flyrod on Saturday. Nohing big, but it's a start.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Excellant report! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now you've done it HaMm3r...my daughter was looking at all the fish pics
and complained..."Hey, how come he catches all the flounder?"
Now I've got to take her out for some flattie fish'n...that means hooks and bait...Thanks a lot...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

damn Jeff, you put a drummin' on em' didn't ya.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Now I really regret being actually sick that day. It looks like I missed quite a fun trip.


Well, I'm actually kind of glad you didn't make it. I'm not sure we would've made it over the shallowest spots with the extra weight onboard.  ;D



> On the brighter side, I did manage 3 bluegills and one small bass on my new flyrod on Saturday. Nohing big, but it's a start.


Where's the report? :-?



> Excellant report! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Thank you! 



> Now you've done it HaMm3r...my daughter was looking at all the fish pics
> and complained..."Hey, how come he catches all the flounder?"
> Now I've got to take her out for some flattie fish'n...that means hooks and bait...Thanks a lot...


Catch em up! ;D 



> damn Jeff, you put a drummin' on em' didn't ya.


Yes, it was an unusually good day...or maybe it just seemed that way.


----------

